# Calcul des 2250 H



## caroline99 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Je vais avoir  peut-être un nouveau contrat et j'ai un problème pour calculer mon amplitude horaire afin de ne pas dépasser es 2250 H
les horaire sont de 7.h45 à 17h15 lundi mardi et 8h45 à 17h15 jeudi vendredi. sur 36 semaines

j'ai également d'autres contrats donc un est 8h15 à 18h15  4 jours (LMMJ et vendredi 8h15 /17h  sur 46 semaines
un réel casse tête si l'on calcul tout contrat confondu .


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
On a déjà dit plusieurs fois : c'est par contrat. Donc votre contrat de 36 semaines ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## caroline99 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Nanou91
merci pour votre réponse, avec cette histoire nous avons tellement de versions, même  certain ******************************************************** disent le contraire.


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Juillet 2022)

J'ai envoyé une question à ce propos à un ******************************************************** dit "représentatif". Il m'a été répondu par écrit ce que vous a indiqué nanou91.


----------



## liline17 (12 Juillet 2022)

je confirme que c'est par contrat, même si je comprend qu'il y ai confusion, car la CCN l'a fait comprendre, sans le dire formellement


----------



## caroline99 (12 Juillet 2022)

🙏 Les filles heureusement que  vous êtes la pour nous aider.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

caroline99 a dit: 


> Bonjour Nanou91
> merci pour votre réponse, avec cette histoire nous avons tellement de versions, même  certain ******************************************************** disent le contraire.


Bonjour non amplitude horaire tous contrats confondus ! Sinon autant dire que nous pouvons travailler 13h pat jour x 6 x 47 s =3666h


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
Non, j'ai eu la visite de la PUER hier et je lui ai redemandé.
C'est 2250h PAR CONTRAT.


----------



## caroline99 (12 Juillet 2022)

Ah l'éternelle question qui fâche !


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Les puéricultrices ne savent pas toujours et répondent au petit bonheur la chance. 

Il faut être LOGIQUE sinon on bosse comme des esclaves et le risque est GRAND si accident au niveau salarié que pour les enfants.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
C'est à chaque ASS MAT de se montrer raisonnable.
Hier la PUER est venue pour une levée des restrictions d'âge. Je suis agréée pour 4 dont 1 de plus de 18 et un de plus de24.
En septembre, pour dépanner 2 familles qui attendent des places en crèches, je vais avoir 2 de 21 mois et 2 de 9 mois.
Si je suis totalement abrutie, plus rien ne m'empêchera de prendre 4 bébés de 6 mois en même temps. Mais il faut être raisonnable et savoir ce qui est prudent...logique... appeles ça comme tu veux.
Imagine une ass mat qui a 2 contrats :
- un contrat 7h/16h soit 45h par semaine sur 46 semaines, c'est OK
- un autre contrat qui fait 10h/19h soit 45h par semaine sur 46 semaines (les mêmes), c'est OK aussi
Donc avec 2 enfants, c'est cool, mais niveau salaire c'est pas le Pérou quand on n'a que 2 contrats. Surtout dans les régions où les taux horaires sont bas.
Si on suit ton raisonnement elle ne pourrait pas prendre ces 2 contrats car ça lui ferait 7h/19h = 12h/j x 5 x * 46 semaines = 2760h
Donc le second contrat devrait avoir soit les mêmes horaires que le 1°, soit limite finir à 18h15.
Mais dans ce cas les filles, on ne bosserait plus, ou pour 1000 euros par mois.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *METAL*
> Non, j'ai eu la visite de la PUER hier et je lui ai redemandé.
> C'est 2250h PAR CONTRAT.


*NANOU*, ta puer n'est pas juriste. Non, respectons les droits. La cour européenne des droits de l'homme à fixé cette limite PAR SALARIE à 2250h PAR AN.Ce qui est déjà ENORME.


----------



## liline17 (12 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Non, j'ai eu la visite de la PUER hier et je lui ai redemandé.
> C'est 2250h PAR CONTRAT.


j'ai téléphoné à la PMI, puis demandé une confirmation lors de mon renouvellement, c'est par contrat, mais je confirme qu'il peut y avoir confusion vu comment la CCN est rédigée, mais pas pour moi


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Il y a des ams qui ne savent pas pour les 48 heures par contrat, déjà, là voyez il y a bien une limite. Pourquoi donc ???

Des ams qui ONT besoin absolument de travailler, dans des secteurs où les tarifs sont bas, très bas, elles enchaînent les contrats. Bref.Oui cette question fait débat, c'est tout à fait possible de respecter cette amplitude par SALARIEE.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> j'ai téléphoné à la PMI, puis demandé une confirmation lors de mon renouvellement, c'est par contrat, mais je confirme qu'il peut y avoir confusion vu comment la CCN est rédigée, mais pas pour moi


Oui, mais ce n'est pas l'avis des juristes en tout cas, ceux qui me représentent. Ils font bien valoir la notion des 22520h par salarié, validée par la cour européenne des droits de l'homme qui se subtitue à toutes conventions nationales. 
Il faut voir ceçi comme un avantage et non une contrainte.
Sinon les 48h n'existeraient pas.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Je VOTE pour ma copine GénéralMétal1988 

Et pas Der Général…. 😅🤣🙌

Car nous avons un DEAL depuis hier ☺️


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Et bien sur les 300000 assistantes maternelles en France, hormis celles qui sont dans des villes où elles peuvent demander 1000 euros par contrat, se permettre d'imposer 45 semaines, ou qui ont le salaire de Monsieur à côté pour faire tourner la maison, je serais curieuse de savoir qui peut se permettre de se limiter à 2250h tous contrats confondus.
Après, s'il faut faire des comptes d'apothicaire à regarder si on enlève les fériés, qu'on regarde les jours où Machin va arriver plus tard et du coup réduire l'amplitude de temps en temps, et puis qui sait, je vais p'être être malade et être en arrêt 15j.... ça devient ingérable.
Et puis alors quand comme moi on a 3 contrats sur 4 qui sont variables. 40 semaines, 42 semaines, 44 semaines et 47 semaines. Soit 3J, soit 4j, soit 5j, où des fois ça arrive à 7h15, des fois 7h30, des fois 8h, des fois 8h45. Et que le soir ça repart soit à 16h, soit à 16h15, voit à 17h, soit à 18h15, soit à 18h30. Et que ce n'est pas forcément le même qui arrive à 7h15 et repart à 16h, qu'ils ne sont pas tous absents les mêmes semaines (hormis mes 5 semaines de CP)...
Donc je suis hors la loi, car tous contrats confondus c'est susceptible de faire  7h15/18h30 = 11h15 x 5 j x 47 semaines = 2643
Alors qu'à la finale sur un contrat,  je suis à 1440, un à 1645, un à 1985 et un à 2025.
Si je pointais jour par jour, planning quotidien par planning quotidien, peut-être je ne les fais pas les 2643. Mais avec des contrats à planning variable sur l'heure, sur le nombre de jours, je ne me verrais pas me prendre la tête à anticiper des plannings sur 3 ans pour savoir si je dépasserais ou pas. Surtout que les planning je les ai le 20 pour le mois suivant.
Donc perso la PMI me dit 2250h tous contrats confondus, je me base à ça. Et vu le temps qui me reste à travailler ça sera parfait comme ça.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

C'est faux, car même avec un agrément pour 4, on peut très bien y arriver. J'ai plusieurs collègues seules qui y arrivent très bien, et ici nous sommes dans un bassin ouvrier, donc les taux horaire brut ne sont pas du tout au max cmg.

J'aimerais savoir comment ta puer pourrait valider que potentiellement tu puisses travailler 3666h.

Poses lui clairement la question, et posez vous là VRAIMENT !

Trouves tu celà normal ? Ou serait la qualité de l'accueil ?

C'est aussi une question de posture  professionnel et de droits fondamentaux. 

Nous sommes déjà derogatoire sur les 35h,  inciter à plus encore d'amplitude horaire est franchement et proprement scandaleux !  Surtout pour des salariés français ! Là nous sommes face à des enfants,  il faut privilégier la qualité et la posture pro. Faire des semaines de 78h donne le résultat inverse.

Si des organisations professionnelles,  disent que c'est possible, en contournant la loi européenne,  il faut sincèrement se poser la question !


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Juillet 2022)

Alors je résume la situation
On ne peut plus travailler plus de 48h semaine
Sauf accord des deux parties 😵
On ne peut pas faire plus de 2250h tout contrat confondu ou pas 
Mais on peut travailler jusqu'à 13h par jour 😵
C'est moi ou c'est quand même sacrément difficile à suivre 
Et après on s'étonne que les PE n'y arrive pas


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Qui te parle de 3666h ?
De toute façon,  en ce qui me concerne, je sais comment je travaille, je sais ce que j'offre comme accueil aux enfants.
Donc ces 2250h je ne les dépasse pas par contrat, et c'est parfait.

j'aimerais bien par contre qu'on me mette un exemple de planning avec 4 contrats, pour ne pas dépasser 2250h d'amplitude.
Mais pas au fin fond de la brousse où les PE ont 15 mn pour aller bosser. Je parle de la région parisienne grande couronne où les PE, que ce soit en transport en commun ou en voiture dans les bouchons ont déjà 1h/1h30 de trajet le matin et autant le soir. Donc les horaires 8/16 ou 9/17 on oublie.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Alors je résume la situation
> On ne peut plus travailler plus de 48h semaine
> Sauf accord des deux parties 😵
> On ne peut pas faire plus de 2250h tout contrat confondu ou pas
> ...


Mais il n'y a rien de nouveau en fait, on pouvait déroger auparavant à  la limite des 48h semaine car c'était lissė sur 12 mois MAIS dans la limites des 2250h.

Le problème vient du flou puisque nous avons plusieurs employeurs,  mais nous sommes un salarié unique !

Sachez que lorsque l'on travaille à temps partiel, on peut travailler avec autre employeur pour compenser, maiS chAQUE employeur doit s'assurer que le temps de travail confondu sur les 2 jobs ne dépasse pas 2250h.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Qui te parle de 3666h ?
> De toute façon,  en ce qui me concerne, je sais comment je travaille, je sais ce que j'offre comme accueil aux enfants.
> Donc ces 2250h je ne les dépasse pas par contrat, et c'est parfait.
> 
> ...



Ben si c'est possible !  Tu peux travailler 50h semaines avec 4 enfants, sur 46 semaines tu obtiens 2300h, avec les fériés ça passe.

50h semaines c'est déjà beaucoup non.

Je te parle des 3666h car selon toi et justement la notion de 2250h par employeur c'est le max qui pourrait être fait. 13h par jour tout employeur confondu (ouf quand même ) et un jour'de repos commun ! 

Je suis quasiment certaines que des ams le font car elles auront bu les bonnes paroles de leur puer !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

4 contrats pour 10h par jour 50 heures semaines x 46 semaines = 2300h. Avec les fériés çà passe.

Je t'ai trouvé un extrait, (je te concède que nous sommes dérogatoires sur la durée du travail mais malgré tout c'est aussi là dessus que les organisations s'appuient avec les avals de la DGS)

_Vous pouvez cumuler plusieurs emplois si vous répondez à toutes les conditions suivantes :
_

_Vous devez respecter la 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
_

_Vous ne devez pas travailler plus de 10 heures par jour et 48 heures par semaine (ou 44 heures par semaine, calculées sur une période de 12 semaines consécutives) - L*A DESSUS NOUS SOMMES DEROGATOIRES SUR LA DUREE JOURNALIERES ET SUR 4 MOIS* _

_Ces durées doivent être respectées, quels que soient le nombre d'employeurs et la durée du travail de chaque contrat_
_L'employeur peut vous demander une attestation écrite certifiant que vous respectez les dispositions relatives à la durée du travail.

Si vous refusez de communiquer ces informations, vous pouvez être licencié pour 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
.

Si vous cumulez plusieurs emplois, vous devez respecter une obligation dite de loyauté.

Vous ne pouvez pas exercer une autre activité pouvant concurrencer celle de votre employeur._


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Les puéricultrices ne savent pas SOUVENT des infos primordiales 

Exemple : une année il y à longtemps j’avais 7 employeurs, ma puer m’avait posé la question et J’AVAIS évidemment la réponse « oui on peut à partir du moment où l’on a bien le nombre d’enfants sur l’agrément »

C’est moi qui lui apportait les réponses pour les prochaines AM

Etc etc 

Donc je DOUTE pour ta puer Nanou. 

D’autres exemples pour l’alimentation. Les aliments congelés pour les bébés, etc … elle était fière de me dire «  vous pouvez congeler de la purée de légumes 
En glaçon » … « vous avez déjà goûté ?sinon bon appétit, pour apprendre le goût, très mauvaise méthode » 🥴


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Mais moi je veux bien tout ce que vous voulez, que la Puer soit incompétente, que le PMI aussi, que le CG aussi.
Mais expliquez moi juste le calcul de malade que je devrais faire si je voulais vérifier l'amplitude tous contrats confondus
M : mon petit-fils lui c'est facile : 8h/17h, 5j/semaine sur 45 semaines
C : 8h45/17h, 4j par semaine (généralement absent le mercredi, au contrat 36 h/semaine sur 40 semaines
L : ça se complique. 5j par semaine sur 42 semaines mais planning variable connu le 20 pour le mois suivant. Soit 7h15/16h15 soit 8h30/18h30
N : alors là on atteint le pompon. 3 jours par semaine en AC. Le lundi c'est 10h/16 h tous les lundis mais après !!!! semaine A et semaine B : Mercredi/Jeudi,   semaine C : mardi/mercredi et semaine D : jeudi/vendredi  et des journées 7h30/18h30, planning connu le 10 du mois pour le suivant.
Donc je ne regarde que 3 choses, l'amplitude *par contrat *qui ne dépasse pas 2250, je regarde à ne jamais dépasser 48h/semaine, je regarde à toujours avoir les 11h de coupure réglementaire.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Mais Nanou, le droit du travail et la ccn ce sont des choses complètement à dissocier du rôle des pmis, des puers et des CD.

Quels sont leurs rôles : s'assurer du bien-être des enfants en accueil. 

Tout le reste n'est pas de leur compétence, DU TOUT.

C'est ton-tes employeurs qui ont l'obligation de faire respecter la CCN.

D'ailleurs, tu noteras que les formations font l'impasse sur les droits des ams, ou quand elles le font c'est très succinct. Pourquoi ? ben ce n'est pas le rôle des cd d'interférer dans les relations contractuelles.

C'est toi et toi seule qui décide ou pas de faire "entrer" tes amplitudes horaires dans la limite des 2250H. 
Tu es super forte en calcul, tu dois y arriver.

N'oublies pas qu'il s'agit d'heures réellement travaillées. Tu acceptes des contraintes, à toi de voir, et normalement à tes employeurs de s'assurer que tu ne travailles pas plus que les 2250h. Ce qui me parait logique en fait, pourquoi dirais tu à un employeur que TU ne peux pas travailler 2250h, alors que tout cumulé tu dépasserais ??? 
D'un côté tu lui dis je n'ai pas le droit, et de l'autre tu le fais.

Bon, nous voyons les choses différemment, je milite toujours pour une valorisation de notre profession, et là, cette interprétation qui ne tient pas compte du droit européen, de la qualité que nous pouvons proposer dans l'accueil, des droits des ams en général, qui vont de mal en pis (la pauvre seule avancée est celle de l'indemnité de rupture), tout le reste tend à la paupérisation et à la dégradation de l'accueil.
Même le nbre d'enfant pouvant être accueilli simultanément me pose souci. Mais c'est un autre débat.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Juillet 2022)

Je suis d'accord qu'il faut réglementé les choses
Pensez au bien être de l'enfant ect ect 
Mais moi ce qui me pose  souci c'est également les besoins des parents
Il faut bien qu'il travaille avec des horaires que leur employeur leur impose 
J'ai bossé en grande surface je commençais à 5h du mat 
Quand j'ai eu mon fils j'ai cherché une AM mais je n'en ai pas trouvé
Une crèche avec des horaires comme ça encore moins
Du coup quoi je n'aurai pas dû avoir d'enfant parce que j'avais des horaires de crote 
Alors oui travailler 2250h ou plus c'est énorme mais on est dans un secteur services a la personne 
On ne demande pas a une infirmière.a un médecin ou bien une admr d'avoir des horaires de bureau
Un paysan ou bien un patron combien il font d'heures
Ont a tous des métiers avec des contraintes 
C'est compliqué d expliquer et de faire comprendre
Que non j'ai pas le droit de travailler plus de 48h où je suis obligé de prendre 7 semaine de vacances dans l'année pour rester dans les clous
Ici j'ai pas trop de problème les gros contrat ne court pas les rues
J'ai refusé un contrat les 2 parents dans le commerce avec horaires jusqu'à 20h30 
La maman était dépité elle en pleurait parce qu'elle allait certainement être obligé d'arrêter de travailler
Bon je vais m'arrêter là sinon des exemples je pourrais en donner des tonnes et on risque de me prendre pour quelq'un d'autre 😏
Tout sa pour dire qu'on a pas un métier facile


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Mais oui, Ladrine, on est d'accord là dessus.
Mais moi aussi comme la plupart des filles içi j'en suis sûre, à un moment donné, j'ai du faire un choix entre la carrière professionnelle et des horaires et des trajets, ceux de mon mari, et le bien-être de mes enfants.
Alors j'ai changé d'orientation pro, oui, il y a des solutions.

J'ai des collègues qui commencent tôt, eh bien , oui, elles finissent plus tôt aussi,
13 H par jour c'est aussi un grand max pour 3.70e brut en moyenne de l'heure.

Je te rappelle que nous avons en accueil des bébés , des enfants, et non pas des plantes vertes.

La comparaison avec les autres corps de métier ne tient pas, car quand on travaille pour son propre compte c'est différent.
Et les infirmières ont des horaires encadrés, faut pas pousser. (en ce moment oui c'est plus compliqué) mais pas partout.

Ne crois pas tout ce qu'on dit dans les médias là dessus. Mon médecin fait les ponts et part en vacances plus de 5semaines par an, et il à bien raison !


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
Tu me vois prendre un calendrier, et jour par jour regarder pour chaque jour de l'année à quelle heure arrive réellement le 1°, à quelle heure repart réellement le dernier. Et tout additionner sur 47 semaines ! 
Outre le fait que ça prendrait un temps fou, comment je fais vu que je n'ai pas le planning de L par exemple à l'année mais le mois précédent. Je ne peux donc pas anticiper le calcul sur l'année.
Et pour ce qui est des infirmières (j'en ai 2) alors elles, le 2250h je rigole car elles le dépassent allégrement. L'hôpital où elles travaillent (le même) est comme beaucoup d'hôpitaux en sous-effectif. Quand elles font des heures supp, elles ont le plus grand mal à se les faire payer, les chefs de service les passent en "récup"....sauf qu'elles n'arrivent pas à les récupérer. il y en a une qui m'a montré sa feuille. Si elle devait prendre toutes ses récup, il faudrait qu'elle pose quasiment 3 mois de congés !
C'est sûr que quand c'est des contrats "8h/17h" ou "7h30/17h30", un nombre de jours fixe par semaine c'est plus facile à calculer.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *METAL*
> Tu me vois prendre un calendrier, et jour par jour regarder pour chaque jour de l'année à quelle heure arrive réellement le 1°, à quelle heure repart réellement le dernier. Et tout additionner sur 47 semaines !
> Outre le fait que ça prendrait un temps fou, comment je fais vu que je n'ai pas le planning de L par exemple à l'année mais le mois précédent. Je ne peux donc pas anticiper le calcul sur l'année.
> Et pour ce qui est des infirmières (j'en ai 2) alors elles, le 2250h je rigole car elles le dépassent allégrement. L'hôpital où elles travaillent (le même) est comme beaucoup d'hôpitaux en sous-effectif. Quand elles font des heures supp, elles ont le plus grand mal à se les faire payer, les chefs de service les passent en "récup"....sauf qu'elles n'arrivent pas à les récupérer. il y en a une qui m'a montré sa feuille. Si elle devait prendre toutes ses récup, il faudrait qu'elle pose quasiment 3 mois de congés !
> C'est sûr que quand c'est des contrats "8h/17h" ou "7h30/17h30", un nombre de jours fixe par semaine c'est plus facile à calculer.


 Nanou, mais oui, c'est très facile à faire. Je ne vois pas le problème en fait. Mais bon.
Je bosse 47h, tout est en ordre, et même lorsque j'avais mon planning roulant, tout s'imbriquait parfaitement. 

Ce n'est absolument pas difficile, suffit de poser ses limites. 

Mon amie est également infirmière, crois-moi, elle est à temps partiel, sans dépasser les heures. Tout dépend des services dans lesquels elles bossent en fait. Ne généralisons pas.
Il y en aura toujours qui travailleront énormément, dans les services d'urgence etc, les infirmières libérales ... 
Mais sûrement pas pour le même tarif que nous non ??


----------



## caroline99 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bien vue  Nanou91, moi aussi je suis en région parisienne et effectivement  je pense que nous devons effectuées bien plus d'heures par contrat que  celle qui se trouvent à la campagne.
Une fois j'ai posé la question à un juriste du travail  et il m'a répondu que les 2250 H   s'était contrat par contrat,  sinon ça ne tient pas la route.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

caroline99 a dit: 


> Bien vue  Nanou91, moi aussi je suis en région parisienne et effectivement  je pense que nous devons effectuées bien plus d'heures par contrat que  celle qui se trouvent à la campagne.
> Une fois j'ai posé la question à un juriste du travail  et il m'a répondu que les 2250 H   s'était contrat par contrat,  sinon ça ne tient pas la route.



pffff, curieux que d'autres juristes dans ce cas disent le contraire. Bien sûr que si çà tient la route. Vous êtes salariée de plusieurs employeurs, et plusieurs salariés en même temps.
Vous vous bloquez sur l'employeur, lisez l'exemple sur le temps partiel donné plus haut.


Et en campagne, du fait que l'employeur travaille à la grande ville (pour continuer sur le thème province-paris), les amplitudes horaires peuvent également êtres importantes ! par contre, le salaire non.


----------



## caroline99 (12 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Nanou, mais oui, c'est très facile à faire. Je ne vois pas le problème en fait. Mais bon.
> Je bosse 47h, tout est en ordre, et même lorsque j'avais mon planning roulant, tout s'imbriquait parfaitement.
> 
> Ce n'est absolument pas difficile, suffit de poser ses limites.
> ...


CC métal
Alors  puisque d'après ce que tu dis  " ce n'est pas difficile "  dis moi   avec mes différents contrats avec des heures  différentes par jours , des parfois 3 /2 ou 5 jours d'accueil  selon les contrats ,  des 43 / 46/36 semaines d'accueille  comment que calculerai ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

caroline99 a dit: 


> CC métal
> Alors  puisque d'après ce que tu dis  " ce n'est pas difficile "  dis moi   avec mes différents contrats avec des heures  différentes par jours , des parfois 3 /2 ou 5 jours d'accueil  selon les contrats ,  des 43 / 46/36 semaines d'accueille  comment que calculerai ?


De façon très simple, tu prends l'horaire d'arrivé du premier, et l'horaire de départ du dernier, et  par jour.
Exemple arrivé 1er 8h, départ dernier 17h30. sur 5 jours amplitude horaire hebdo : 47.50
47.50 x 46 semaines : 2185h !

Si tu as d'autres amplitudes horaires plus importantes, tu t'adaptes. 

Vous savez que cette loi est sensée protéger le salarié et les accueillis. Non ?


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
C'est sûr qu'en calculant comme ça c'est simple 😂 😂
Alors dans ce cas, moi, le plus tôt 7h15, le plus tard 18h30, le max d'accueil avec le contrat L c'est 5 jours par semaine, et le max de semaine c'est 47 avec le contrat AC de N.
Donc 11h15 x 5 j x 47 semaines = 2643 donc je dépasse.
Sauf que : Après faut enlever les fériés (mais ça le nombre qui tombe sur un jour travaillé change tous les ans.
Et puis si un lundi, L est du matin elle arrive à 7h15 mais repart à 16h15. Et le lundi N c'est 10h/16h... Donc le plus tôt ce serait L à 7h15 et le plus tard ce serait M et C à 17h.  donc ce jour là ça ne fait pas 11h15 sur la journée mais 9h45.
Mais le lundi d'après L sera peut-être du soir, ce sera M le 1° à 8h et L la dernière à 18h30. Non mais la prise de tête à calculer jour par jour. Et je me répète, mais vu que L je ne connais le planning que le mois pour le mois, je ne peux pas anticiper le calcul.
Donc maintenant quand on va rencontrer une famille, avant tout dialogue on va leur dire : alors vous, il me faut le planning à l'année, et l'horaire chaque jour pour que je vois si je dépasse pas les 2250h avec les autres contrats.

Autres contrats qui entre parenthèse peuvent s'arrêter du jour au lendemain (Dans mon cas L part dans un mois car mutation du PE) donc on calque tout sur des contrats qui peuvent finir à tout moment et rebattre les cartes. Donc on refuse un gros contrat car il rentre pas dans les cases des autres. Puis un des autres se finit prématurément et on a refusé l'autre gros contrat pour rien. . .)
Bah se sera sans moi ce genre de jonglerie. Il me reste quoi... 4 ans, et encore, je vais lever le pied, donc ça sera encore moins mon soucis....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *METAL*
> C'est sûr qu'en calculant comme ça c'est simple 😂 😂
> Alors dans ce cas, moi, le plus tôt 7h15, le plus tard 18h30, le max d'accueil avec le contrat L c'est 5 jours par semaine, et le max de semaine c'est 47 avec le contrat AC de N.
> Donc 11h15 x 5 j x 47 semaines = 2643 donc je dépasse.
> ...


@NANOU, c'est pourtant ainsi qu'il faut calculer.
Tu te focalises sur ton cas, car tu as un planning roulant, mais oui, il faut procéder ainsi.

Avec votre raisonnement (par ailleurs je ne méprise personne  de le tenir, contrairement à toi qui semble croire que je ne racontes que des âneries,), pourquoi dans  ce cas y aurait-il une limite ?
Oui l'employeur doit s'assurer QUE TOI salariée, tu ne dépasses pas les 2250h, et si tu ne PEUX PAS les dépasser avec UN, ce n'est SUREMENT PAS pour dépasser ce temps PAR SALARIE, avec d'autres.

On y arrive, oui, on peut et on doit refuser des contrats qui ne collent pas. 

Oui, avec un planning non défini, on doit pouvoir avoir un planning suffisament à l'avance pour justement pouvoir s'organiser.

Oui, c'est possible, je l'ai fait. Mes collègues aussi, avec 5/6 contrats.

Nous avons des avis divergents, je laisse là la discussion puisque nous tournons en rond.

Je pense salarié, (ce que nous sommes), mais tu vois l'ensemble des employeurs (encore une fois, vérifie le texte sur les obligations de l'employeur sur le respect du temps de travail de son salarié qui aurait un autre job).

Bonne journée.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
A aucun moment je pense ou je dis que tu dis des âneries.
Juste que tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir foultitude de contrats qui se présente à sa porte.
Et je te promets que si j'avais du refuser les contrats qui ne me permettaient pas, confondus avec les autres, de respecter les 2250h mais j'aurai 1 contrat, sûr, celui de base.. et peut-être un autre mais pas plus. Car par chez moi la concurrence est rude, je l'ai déjà dit : 250 ass mat pour 20000 habitants sur les 2 communes jumelles plus 4 crèches et une qui va ouvrir dans quelques mois, de 40 berceaux. Si je n'attends que les 8h/17h bah autant que je cherche un autre travail car 1200 euros par mois très peu pour moi.
Alors on va dire que je suis hors la loi, et bien c'est noté mais je continuerai ainsi pour le temps qui me reste, comme je pense 90% des ass mat.


----------



## Dodo95 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Il serait logique de penser que c’est pour tous les employeurs confondus. 
Mais ne sachant pas réellement, je vais poser la question à mon ********************************************************.
je vous tiens au courant


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Non pas 90% des assmats, là encore tu exagères, puisque je n'en connais AUCUNE, dans mon secteur qui dépasse, tout le monde respecte le principe des 2250h par salariée.
Et encore une fois, rien à voir avec les 8h /17h, tu peux avoir des contrats commençant plus tôt et finissant plus tard. Rien à voir avec les 2250h.

Oui, il y a des périodes creuses pour l'emploi, içi, pléthore d'appels jusqu'en mai, et depuis plus rien. A voir.

Ce qui est sûr, oui, c'est que perso, je refuse désormais (pour avoir trop été gentille si je puis dire), les contrats qui ne me convienne pas.
Oui je fait uniquement du 8/17h30, c'est déjà pas mal, et surtout plus en année complète.

j'ai l'impression (que pour mon cas, mes limites), d'être en pilotage automatique sinon, à enchaîner les loulous...


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Mais oui, Ladrine, on est d'accord là dessus.
> Mais moi aussi comme la plupart des filles içi j'en suis sûre, à un moment donné, j'ai du faire un choix entre la carrière professionnelle et des horaires et des trajets, ceux de mon mari, et le bien-être de mes enfants.
> Alors j'ai changé d'orientation pro, oui, il y a des solutions.
> 
> ...


Oui de + en + les médecins lèvent le pied et ont raison. Certains ne travaillent pas le mercredi pour être avec leurs enfants. 

D’autres prennent + de 5 semaines, et les patients s’organisent. 

Ils ont parfois des remplaçants qui d’ailleurs ne veulent absolument pas avoir un cabinet. Des remplacements leur conviennent tout à fait. 

Donc pourquoi pas les AM ? 

Moi j’ai des familles à leur compte, donc OUI ils ont les moyens et font appel à des baby-sitters.

Une autre famille s’est arrangée pour venir + tôt et ne pas faire leur course sans mais maintenant AVEC leur enfant. Et oui c’est cool pour l’enfant de pousser un mini chariot.

Franchement si j’avais pu le faire + tôt je l’aurais fait, car certains parents abusent GRAVE.

Profitent at maximum.

D’autres, certes ce n’est pas du tout par choix Mais ils prennent des AM parfois près de leur job pour réduire aussi leurs frais.


----------



## Dodo95 (12 Juillet 2022)

Je reviens vers vous car j’ai eu la réponse de mon ******************************************************** : pour eux c’est 2250h par contrat.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Là encore,


Dodo95 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Il serait logique de penser que c’est pour tous les employeurs confondus.
> Mais ne sachant pas réellement, je vais poser la question à mon ********************************************************.
> je vous tiens au courant


tout dépend des sy...


Dodo95 a dit: 


> Je reviens vers vous car j’ai eu la réponse de mon ******************************************************** : pour eux c’est 2250h par contrat.


Et le mien dit non. Quel bazard n'est ce pas...change de ******************************************************** car il n'est pas pour les assmats avec ce principe !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour l'autre le plus connu, et il n'est pas unique à notre profession ilny a beaucoup d'autres branches représentées,  fonction publique etc...

Je suis du même avis que toi sur beaucoup de points qui restent "à  l'appréciation de chaque personne" car les juristes, les directes, et le syn, des particuliers employeurs ne sont pas d'accord.


Jusqu'à présent le syn ne s'est pas trompé sur ces interprétations,  j'ai tendance à lui faire confiance , d'autant plus que c'est la secrétaire générale qui aurait en sa possession un courrier précis sur ce sujet de la direction générale de la santé , je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour elle d'aller inventer ce courrier, même si ce courrier n'est pas relayé.
Lorsque les principes de la cour européenne des droits de l'homme'sont cités également sur ce sujet, je suppose aussi que c'est cité en toute connaissance de cause.
Vraiment nous faisons un métier très méprisé niveau droit, et toute erreur, dans tous les cas sera bien de notre faute et surtout pas avec pour garde fou une interprétation de la pmi ou d'un ********************************************************.

Est-ce qu'un ******************************************************** prendrait parti pour une d'entre nous si un/une am pensant être dans son droit sur le sujet de l'amplitude max annuelle, travaillerait 78h par semaine et aurait un accident dû au surmenage soit en blessant un enfant (volontairement ou pas), ou elle-même ?

Je préfère et tant pis si j'ai tort garantir pour moi et surtout mes accueillis de bonnes conditions d'accueil et ne pas dépasser 2250h par an c'est pour moi (je dis bien pour moi), pour l'énorme responsabilité engagée, pour la faible rémunération des salaires, un enjeu tres important.
En résumé : travailler énormément, sans salaire avec des responsabilités et des devoirs plus plus plus, c'est non.

Qu'un syn ...prétendant défendre et nous représenter ne milite pas dans ce sens, m'inquièterait énormément.

Il faut se battre pour revaloriser nos salaires et nos conditions de travail.
Il faut sans cesse se justifier, auprès des CD, PMIs, pajemploi ' polemploi,  (qui s'harmonisent tous), les services des impôts, la caf désormais....

Vous noterez que si tous ces sites sont en relation pas un n'a le même fonctionnement, pour les impôts nos journées font 8h, pour la ccn, 9h, pour pajemploi c'est par jour quelque soit le nbre d'heures ' et polemploi alors, selon les regions ç'est à la louche.

Bon mercredi  off pour moi je suis déjà en week-end !


----------



## caroline99 (13 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> De façon très simple, tu prends l'horaire d'arrivé du premier, et l'horaire de départ du dernier, et  par jour.
> Exemple arrivé 1er 8h, départ dernier 17h30. sur 5 jours amplitude horaire hebdo : 47.50
> 47.50 x 46 semaines : 2185h !
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Je trouve quand même que cette méthode est valable quand tu as des contrats  avec les mêmes jours travaillés, avec le même nombre de semaines. 
Simon   casse tête garantie, ou il faut faire jours par jours  semaine après semaine  mois mois après mois et je pense perso que nous avons déjà bien trop de contraintes et d'obligations  à respecter ( contrôle des vaccins,  planning des médocs, planning de présence etc ....


----------



## caroline99 (13 Juillet 2022)

Dodo95 a dit: 


> Je reviens vers vous car j’ai eu la réponse de mon ******************************************************** : pour eux c’est 2250h par contrat.


Cc

Tu vois  chaque ******************************************************** a un avis différent le mien dit  ' tout contrats confondus"


----------



## Tiphain (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Il faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi.
Les 2250h/an, c'est tout contrat confondus, nous ne sommes pas au dessus des lois. Il y a un texte de loi européen que Metal, il me semble a déjà sité qui indique que l'employé qu'il est un ou plusieurs employeurs ne doit pas dépasser 2250h/an tout contrat confondus.
Les administrations type CPAM, assurance, PMI (malgré la bêtise de cette puer), calcule lorsqu'il y a un accident du travail les 2250h/an tous contrats confondus.
Si vous ne respectez pas ces 2250h/an tous contrats confondus, les assurances ne vous suivront pas, la CPAM ne vous indemnisera pas.
Franchement, j'en est marre de ce débat stérile. y a des exemples d'ass mat qui recemment n'ont pas été suivi par leurs assurances professionnelles, par la CPAM et elles n'ont que leurs yeux pour pleurer, certaines ont perdu leurs agréments et cela ne vaut pas le coup.

Il faut que vous compreniez que nous travaillons avec de l'humain que les accidents se passent dans 90% des cas dans la dernière heure d'accueil, pourquoi parce qu'il n'est pas raisonnable de dépasser les 2250h/an sachant que les salariés dans le privé font environ 1507h/an.
Les ass mats ont une attention et une concentration tout au long de la journée et plus les journées sont longues, plus il y a de risques.
Cette modification de la loi n'est pas là pour vous faire suer mais pour vous protéger et encore plus dans notre métier.
Il faut mieux faire moins d'heures et se mettre pas loin du montant maxi de la CAF, plutot que de faire des heures à gogo avec le risque d'un accident sans prise en charge des indemnités parce que vous dépassez les 2250h/an.
Et les syndicats sont tous d'accord pour l'instant pour dire que les 2250h/an c'est tout contrat confondus parce que personne n'est au dessus de la loi européenne même pas nous en l'occurrence.

Il va y avoir des rediscussions avec les différents syndicats, pour la CCN et donner dans la CCN plus de détail pour qu'il n'y est plus de discussions possibles mais en attendant, personne n'est au dessus de la loi, donc c'est 2250h/an tous employeurs confondus même si nous dépendons de la CASF, nous ne pouvons pas déroger à la loi européenne qui est là pour nous protéger, le temps de l'esclavage est terminé, nous avons le droit comme tout salarié à des temps de repos nous permettant d'être concentré et attentive lors de nos temps de travail. Et si vous trouvez que 2250h/an ne vous permettent pas de vivre et bien augmenter vos tarifs ou changer de métiers mais le risque n'en vaut pas la chandelle car personne ne vous suivra même pas votre assurance et encore moins la CPAM si vous êtes en dépassement d'horaire lors d'un accident de travail.
C'est aussi pour cela qu'il y a eu un changement dans la convention et que nous ne pouvons plus aller au delà de 48h/semaine en moyenne tous les 4 mois, c'est aussi pour nous protéger, nous ne sommes pas des machines et nous avons aussi besoin d'être protéger par la loi


----------



## Tiphain (15 Juillet 2022)

caroline99 a dit: 


> Cc
> 
> Tu vois  chaque ******************************************************** a un avis différent le mien dit  ' tout contrats confondus"


Non, je ne pense pas, tous les syndicats sont tombés d'accord sur le sujet même si il va y avoir de nouveau discussion à ce sujet. La loi européenne doit être respectée par tous et ton ******************************************************** ne te paiera pas d'indemnités à la place de ton assurance ou de la CPAM si tu as un accident du travail


----------



## Tiphain (15 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *METAL*
> Non, j'ai eu la visite de la PUER hier et je lui ai redemandé.
> C'est 2250h PAR CONTRAT.


Attention les puers ne sont pas très au courant et de plus, la loi européenne pour l'instant fait fois pour toutes les professions dans toute l'union européenne.
Cela permet aux salariés d'être protégé et je ne me firais pas au propos d'une puer. Par contre, appelez votre CPAM ou votre assurance pro est vous verrez ce qu'il vous tienne comme propos


----------



## Florette (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, calcul des 2250h se fait sur tous contrats confondus, on prend l,heure d,arrivée du 1er et l,heure de départ du dernier, on calculé l,amplitude de la journée sur toute l,annee, ensuite on  enlevé  jours fériés et vacances. Formation  droits et devoirs dans l,exercice de son métier, formation très enrichissante que je conseille vivement. Florence


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Florette, merci, merci de ton retour. Enfin une avancée concrète.


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

Tant qu'il n'y aura pas un décret clair, net, précis, ciblant précisément les assistantes maternelles, le fou persistera puisque aucun organise
me ne l'interprète de la même façon.
Par contre, quelque chose m'intéresserait : savoir qui, sur ce forum, respecte les 2250h TOUS CONTRATS CONFONDUS.
Les pseudos sont anonymes de toute façon.
Pour ma part comme j'ai déjà précisé, j'ai 4 contrats qui pris individuellement sont largement en dessous de 2250h de 1440 à 2050.
Après si je dois regarder l'amplitude théorique 7h15 au plus tôt 18h30 au plus tard, 5 j max par semaine pour deux des contrats, 47 semaines si je considère qu'un est en AC (un seul sur les 4), ça doit me faire dans les 2600 h. Après si j'enlève les féries ça fait environ 70h en moins cette année.
Après il y a des jours où je commence à 8h, d'autres où je peux finir à 17h00, mais 4 contrats, 3 plannings variables connus au mois le mois. Donc le bilan je peux le faire une fois l'année terminée, pas avant.
Donc moi perso si c'est tout contrats confondus je dépasse.
Il faudrait que fin 2022 je ressorte tous mes plannings mensuels et que je calcule une fois l'année finie. Ou que j'essaie sur 2021 même si sur 2021 je n'ai eu 4 contrats que 6 mois et ensuite repassée à 3.


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

Après quand Métal dit : "ton 1° contrat sert de base et après tu t'adaptes..."
Donc imaginons mon 1° contrat 8h30/17h. 
Quand une 2° maman me dit ! moi je fais soit 7h15/16h15 soit 8h30/18h30, si je prends je passe à une amplitude de 7h15/18h30 bah c'est mort.
Donc je dis NON à la 2° maman. 
Une 3°( infirmière) me dit : lundi 10h/16h, et les autres jours c'est 7h30/18h30. Donc c'est mort aussi.
Donc à quel moment je trouve des contrats ? Car je le répète.... par chez moi si on doit attendre uniquement après les contrats 8h/17h je ne bosserais qu'avec un seul contrat : le 1° signé. 
Il me reste 2/3 ans à travailler, donc pour moi les 2250h bah je vais continuer à le considérer par contrat et si on devait me supprimer mon agrément, tant pis.


----------



## liline17 (15 Juillet 2022)

Nanou, j'ai 4 accueillis et depuis quelques semaines, je travaille en moyenne 47h30 par semaine, sans retirer les vacances et les fériés, mais comme j'ai 2 employeurs en recherche d'emploi, cela pourrait changer.
J'ai obtenu d'avoir une demi journée de repos, une semaine sur 2, j'en avais bien besoin, et à la base, c'était 3 de mes 4 employeurs qui le voulaient, j'ai profité d'un changement d'horaire du quatrième pour négocier ce repos, en échange de finir plus tard le soir.
Pour moi la CCN est claire, c'est par contrat, je ne sais pas si on dépend de la cours Européenne et si c'est oui, cela va encore plus fragiliser celles qui ont du mal à trouver des contrats.
Je remplacerai tous mes contrats en cours par des contrats de 4j max, je serai donc sans problème dans les clous prochainement.
Chez moi, ça va, car ici, on manque de plus en plus d'AM et pour en trouver une, certains PE se réorganisent, mais pour avoir vécu dans une ville avec peu d'offre de travail, je sais bien qu'il y aura à choisir entre gagner une misère, ou respecter le droit, en sachant que la concurrence ne respectera probablement pas le droit.
Si vous le pouvez, déménagez, je l'ai fait et j'ai vraiment gagné au change, en plus mon mari a trouvé un travail qui lui convint très bien en 1h, alors qu'il avait quitté le métier depuis 10 ans, nous sommes tous les 2 bien mieux payés et considérés, cela valait le coup


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Je travaille sur 46 semaines max. 47h en moyenne par semaine.  Je fais les ponts, en tout cas au moins celui de l'ascension. 
L'expérience me fait dire qu'il y a toujours une solution. 
Les parents qui font les ponts il y en a. Ceux qui ont des rtt aussi.
N'oublies pas non plus l'amplitude max de 48h sur une moyenne de 4 mois
Il faut aussi savoir négocier les contrats. 
Au début lorsque mes collègues me demandait mon mode de fonctionnement elles étaient dubitatives, c'était "mais comment ils font les parents ? Avec leurs horaires etc..."??

En fait la plupart (mais pas tous évidemment) dès lors qu'ils ne font pas les 35h (c'est le cas de mon mari par ex) ont des compensations en temps  (8 semaines de congés pour mon conjoint). Ma sœur idem. 
Ma nièce en a 10. 
Ils ne sont pas fonctionnaires non plus.
Donc largement la possibilité de poser rtt..soit en jours soit en semaine complète. 
Oui nos employeurs aussi. 

Donc partant de constat non, je ne mets personne dans l'embarras en imposant des horaires journaliers qui me permettent de rester dans les clous et d'éviter la fatigue. 
Nous sommes toujours au taquet lors de l'accueil en vigilance plus plus plus.

Elles ont réfléchi et la plupart ont changé leur vision et arrivent très bien à gérer ces 2250h sans avoir de pertes financières et en travaillant plus sereinement. 

Je me suis fixée des limites mais je dois aussi gagner ma vie et valider mes trimestres.
C'est sans doute ça le fond du  problème pour toi. Plus que les 2250h. 

Tu as peur qu'en étant trop exigeante tu ne trouveras pas de contrat ?
C'est plutôt l'inverse.  Mes employeurs savent mes conditions. Et tout se déroule parfaitement. 
Je fais rarement des hc car mes contrats correspondent au max des besoins des parents et de mes conditions.
Quand je lis le nbre considérable de problèmes liés à des ams qui acceptent tout sans penser à leurs propres besoins....
Mes employeurs savent que je ne prends pas de contrats pour avoir  contrat. Oui il faut que tout s'harmonise.
Toi qui es l'impératrice des calculs polemploi (bien plus compliqué à comprendre pour moi) tu ne devrais pas avoir à buguer
Là dessus. 

C'est juste qu'il faut faire un poing avec un agenda.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,

Toutes les AM autour de moins font MOINS de 2250h. Elles posent leurs conditions et comme ils n’ont pas le choix car manque de place en crèche, MAM et AM ils se débrouillent et ont ÉNORMÉMENT de solutions RTT à gogo,  et bcp en TÉLÉTRAVAIL…. 

Qu’est-ce que l’on a pu être « bête » à une époque de travailler 50 h ! Voir +!

Ma copine fait TRÈS FORT, travaille sur 42 semaines ! bien sûr pas facile pour les parents mais ils se débrouillent TOUS. C’est grâce à elle que je l’ai « copiée » et encore que sur 45 semaines travaillées. 

Et elle est TRÈS appréciée. Bon là elle est en AT professionnel, et a même eu l’autorisation par la CPAM d’aller à l’étranger pour 3 mois … 

Donc franchement revoyez votre copie 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Alors j’ai une réponse de Metal hier ou avant-hier où j’avais fait un copié-collé on ne sait jamais pour des PE récalcitrants

Je me le suis même envoyé par mail comme intitulé pour vite le retrouver  « 2250h Metal »

Donc voici sa réponse :

« Jusqu'à présent le syn ne s'est pas trompé sur ces interprétations, j'ai tendance à lui faire confiance , d'autant plus que c'est la secrétaire générale qui aurait en sa possession un courrier précis sur ce sujet de la direction générale de la santé , je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour elle d'aller inventer ce courrier, même si ce courrier n'est pas relayé.
Lorsque les principes de la cour européenne des droits de l'homme'sont cités également sur ce sujet, je suppose aussi que c'est cité en toute connaissance de cause.
Vraiment nous faisons un métier très méprisé niveau droit, et toute erreur, dans tous les cas sera bien de notre faute et surtout pas avec pour garde fou une interprétation de la pmi ou d'un ********************************************************.

Est-ce qu'un ******************************************************** prendrait parti pour une d'entre nous si un/une am pensant être dans son droit sur le sujet de l'amplitude max annuelle, travaillerait 78h par semaine et aurait un accident dû au surmenage soit en blessant un enfant (volontairement ou pas), ou elle-même ?

Je préfère et tant pis si j'ai tort garantir pour moi et surtout mes accueillis de bonnes conditions d'accueil et ne pas dépasser 2250h par an c'est pour moi (je dis bien pour moi), pour l'énorme responsabilité engagée, pour la faible rémunération des salaires, un enjeu tres important.
En résumé : travailler énormément, sans salaire avec des responsabilités et des devoirs plus plus plus, c'est non.

Qu'un syn ...prétendant défendre et nous représenter ne milite pas dans ce sens, m'inquièterait énormément.

Il faut se battre pour revaloriser nos salaires et nos conditions de travail.
Il faut sans cesse se justifier, auprès des CD, PMIs, pajemploi ' polemploi, (qui s'harmonisent tous), les services des impôts, la caf désormais....

Vous noterez que si tous ces sites sont en relation pas un n'a le même fonctionnement, pour les impôts nos journées font 8h, pour la ccn, 9h, pour pajemploi c'est par jour quelque soit le nbre d'heures ' et polemploi alors, selon les regions ç'est à la louche. »

Et différentes AM ont confirmé par leur propre Syn et principalement signé Florence sous le pseudo Floflo qui était un peu, bcp énervée, que l’on ne comprenne pas ces 2250h confondus etc

J’ai d’ailleurs mis 👍 et idem Metal suite à la réponse de Florence 😊


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou pour un peu on va finir par se faire un resto !🤪😜🍷🍤


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Chantou pour un peu on va finir par se faire un resto !🤪😜🍷🍤


🙌😀😅 Metal j’ai trop ri, en + j’adore les crevettes, mon plat préféré chinois sur plaque chauffante 😋😜🤪


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> 🙌😀😅 Metal j’ai trop ri, en + j’adore les crevettes, mon plat préféré chinois sur plaque chauffante 😋😜🤪


Mon mari m’a dit « t’as une nouvelle amie » 😅🤣


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> 🙌😀😅 Metal j’ai trop ri, en + j’adore les crevettes, mon plat préféré chinois sur plaque chauffante 😋😜🤪


Chantou pourquoi Chinois ? de bonnes crevettes fraîches, (mais cuites hein !) juste comme çà, ou avec la mayo.... il y a aussi les boucauds que l'on pêche par chez nous, juste à déguster sans chichis.
Les bigorneaux, les berniques (à l'aïl persillé sur le barbecue hum), les palourdes, là c'est la saison des moules (ce soir moules frites), etc...
C'est que du bonheur.


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi sera eclade c'est le top.


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Chantou pourquoi Chinois ? de bonnes crevettes fraîches, (mais cuites hein !) juste comme çà, ou avec la mayo.... il y a aussi les boucauds que l'on pêche par chez nous, juste à déguster sans chichis.
> Les bigorneaux, les berniques (à l'aïl persillé sur le barbecue hum), les palourdes, là c'est la saison des moules (ce soir moules frites), etc...
> C'est que du bonheur.



Oui aussi les gambas 🍤 😋 grosses crevettes roses
moules à la crème fraîche et oignons + vin blanc 
Les bigorneaux 👍
Les huîtres 😛
Les crevettes grises 😍
Les coques ramassées le matin mais le sable 😏 
Et les Saint Jacques en saison 🥰


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Juillet 2022)

Alors Métal je vois que t’es comme moi gourmande donc je pense bien à toi 🤪


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Juillet 2022)

Pioupiou a dit: 


> Pour moi sera eclade c'est le top.


Jamais mangé mais ce ne serait pas un peu sec ?


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Juillet 2022)

Non il suffit de bien  gérer la cuisson avec l'expérience cela ne pose pas de problème. 
Surtout mettre l'ouverture vers le bas car sinon la cendre des aiguilles de pin rentre à  l'intérieur.
avec une bonne tartine de beurre salé et un petit blanc 🤪


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Juillet 2022)

J’ai des parents qui me prennent des pommes de pins pour leur barbecue justement pour l’éclade. A essayer ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Juillet 2022)

Tout çà nous donne bien faim... et soif...🥂🍾 avec Modération (encore que je ne l'ai pas invité ce soir)!

Cette fois çi c'est moi la vilaine qui déborde du post !
Mince, faites ce que je dis, mais pas ce que je fais.🤣


----------



## violetta (16 Juillet 2022)

Ah que coucou. 
Et alors metal, bouhhh, c'est pas bien!
Bon en lisant les derniers messages de ce post me voilà chantonnant.. 
"Ah le petit vin blanc
Qu'on boit sous les tonnelles
Quand les filles sont belles
Du côté de Nogent"
(Avec modération bien sûr )!!!
C'est l'éclate !!!
Heu non l'eclade, j'sais pas ce que c'est ça...
Je vais voir ça sur le net...
Vous mangez les pommes de pins???


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Juillet 2022)

bonjour Violetta 

C’est des moules cuites sur des pommes de pins qui leur donnent un goût paraît-il très bon. Un parent le faisait souvent en apéro … 

Le petit vin blanc … mon mari le joue à l’accordéon qu’il a depuis ses 14 ans. Il y joue rarement mais l’a fait dernièrement pour les petits et l’on chantait et les enfants étaient super contents et très participatifs. Ils frappaient sur la table avec leurs mains et se dandinaient et rigolaient bien. 

Je les ai d’ailleurs pris en vidéo de dos et envoyée aux parents montrant leur enthousiasme 👍🪗


----------



## violetta (16 Juillet 2022)

Ah ok, oui j'ai vu ça sur internet....je ne connaissais pas !
J'aime beaucoup ces chansons démodées qui me font toujours chaud au coeur.. ah les souvenirs !!
Mon pauvre papa jouait très bien de l'accordéon,  il faisait des petites animations.
Et bien sûr,  le petit vin blanc faisait partie de son répertoire. 
Il venait même a la crèche quand j'y bossais pour en jouer et faisair danser les enfants.
Bon le répertoire n'était pas le même !


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

Florette a dit: 


> Bonjour, calcul des 2250h se fait sur tous contrats confondus, on prend l,heure d,arrivée du 1er et l,heure de départ du dernier, on calculé l,amplitude de la journée sur toute l,annee, ensuite on  enlevé  jours fériés et vacances. Formation  droits et devoirs dans l,exercice de son métier, formation très enrichissante que je conseille vivement. Florence


Alors moi j'ai fais cette formation fin d'année dernière et c'est moi qui suit allée au tableau pour expliquer comment on mensualise un salaire en année complète ou incomplète....la formation ne m'a malheureusement pas appris grand chose. Les formatrices d'ailleurs l'ont reconnu elles mêmes qu'elles n'étaient pas calées et que j'en savais plus qu'elle....et comment se fait il que j'en savais plus qu'elle ? Et bien grâce à ce super forum 😍


----------

